# Innova Puppy food Advice



## JoanTheJet (Oct 24, 2012)

My wife and I are getting our little girl in two days! I am going around in circles trying to figure out what would be a good dry puppy food, that is going to best help our girl grow strong. I have read very good reviews about the Innova brand, so here are my two questions.......

1.) Does anyone have experience with the Innova brand?


2.) Would a V get the large puppy, or the normal puppy food from Innova?

Thank you all in advance for taking the time to respond to my puppy food question!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum JoanThe Jet. Congratulations on getting your first Vizsla and I look forward to seeing lots of pictures of your wrinkly bundle in the near future.

The best advise I can give you is to not to change your puppy's diet for the first 6 weeks. Your breeder should give you a small bag of feed (call and ask before you collect your puppy) and a feeding schedule. If they don't give you food, go and get whatever the breeder has been feeding.

Why - your puppy is just about to experience lots of changes in his life. He has to build some immunity to his new home and yard. Don't add to these changes bye changing the diet as well. Let him settle in, get him vaccinated and then when all is going well you can think about changing the food. Good luck on that one - that is one big mine field. You will find lots of great adivse on the forum - use the search box on the right hand side.

Good luck and don't forget to post some photos.


----------

